# Anj1976(moderator) has had a baby girl



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Guys, just had the news so need to share with you all. Anj has just had a beautiful baby girl at 3.05pm yesterday:clap2::clap2:

Anj is one of the moderators and has always been on the forum giving advise and keeping us all motivated, just like the rest of them.

pls send your best wishes to mum and baby Anika :clap2:

xx Satty


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sattystevens said:


> Hey Guys, just had the news so need to share with you all. Anj has just had a beautiful baby girl at 3.05pm yesterday:clap2::clap2:
> 
> Anj is one of the moderators and has always been on the forum giving advise and keeping us all motivated, just like the rest of them.
> 
> ...


congrats Anj


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

sattystevens said:


> Hey Guys, just had the news so need to share with you all. Anj has just had a beautiful baby girl at 3.05pm yesterday:clap2::clap2:
> 
> Anj is one of the moderators and has always been on the forum giving advise and keeping us all motivated, just like the rest of them.
> 
> ...


Hey Anj, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Congratulations anj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

That's fantastic news! Thanks for letting us know Satty!

Congrats to Anj and her hubby! :clap2:


----------



## banujey (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi anj,

Congratulations !!!!!!

Regards,
Banu


----------



## satishaltruistic (Aug 3, 2010)

*satish*



sattystevens said:


> Hey Guys, just had the news so need to share with you all. Anj has just had a beautiful baby girl at 3.05pm yesterday:clap2::clap2:
> 
> Anj is one of the moderators and has always been on the forum giving advise and keeping us all motivated, just like the rest of them.
> 
> ...


Hey anj,

Congratssss


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Congratulations! 

Welcome to Anika


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Brilliant news !!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Congratulations Anj!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

thats great news....anj....congrats....

thanks satty for informing...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Congratulations Anj.....

Welcome to the world Anika xxxx


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

Big hugs,

Well done, you did it!!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Anj,

Congratuations


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

sattystevens said:


> Hey Guys, just had the news so need to share with you all. Anj has just had a beautiful baby girl at 3.05pm yesterday:clap2::clap2:
> 
> Anj is one of the moderators and has always been on the forum giving advise and keeping us all motivated, just like the rest of them.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Anj


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Congratulations Anj  Truly a joyful day. :clap2:


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Anj Congratulations


----------



## anshugakkhar (Jul 4, 2010)

*Congos*

CONGRATS ANJALI !!!!


You have an angel !!!


----------



## Carol E (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Anj,
Congratulations , Welcome Anika :angel:


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Anj.............

Big Congratulations


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Anjali,

Big hearty congratulations to you and yr family!!!!


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

Its a great news Anj.

Congrats!!!


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

Super Congrats and God Bless the baby and the family!


----------



## singgineer (Apr 22, 2010)

*Congratulations on having baby Girl Anj*

Hi Anj,

Congrats. oN having baby girl....... seems now you will have to amend your cost of living based on one more person .


DM


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

sattystevens said:


> Hey Guys, just had the news so need to share with you all. Anj has just had a beautiful baby girl at 3.05pm yesterday:clap2::clap2:
> 
> Anj is one of the moderators and has always been on the forum giving advise and keeping us all motivated, just like the rest of them.
> 
> ...


Good News :clap2:


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

Great news Anj, Congratulations.. May God bless you all..


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

Congratulations Anj!!!!!!!. God bless you and your family.


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

Congratulations Anj on the new arrival. God bless both and the family. :clap2:


----------



## Christinal (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome baby Anika and huge congratulations to Anj and Mr Anj! 

I am not broody, I am not broody, I am not broody! If I say it often enough, maybe I'll convince myself. 

Actually, babies were the reason for my recent trip to the beautiful Wellington Point. My Cousin was due to give birth to her second baby and needed a helping hand to take care of their 18 month old toddler, so it was the perfect opportunity for me to offer my services. Some might say it was a long way to go just to babysit, but I really didn't take much persuading, and it was during that trip that I stumbled across this amazing forum. What a treasure trove of useful information - I still haven't stopped reading the fabulous posts!

Thank you for letting me be a part of the group. I look forward to starting to build our own timeline very soon!

Best wishes to all.

Christina


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks everyone, it means a lot to me


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

photos??????

Jo xxx


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

Congratulations Anj!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thnx once again


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats Anj...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks kunal


----------



## Karthik (Oct 28, 2009)

sattystevens said:


> Hey Guys, just had the news so need to share with you all. Anj has just had a beautiful baby girl at 3.05pm yesterday:clap2::clap2:
> 
> Anj is one of the moderators and has always been on the forum giving advise and keeping us all motivated, just like the rest of them.
> 
> ...


Hi Anj,

My hearty wishes to you both on having an angel join your joy! May God shower his choicest blessings in abundance on the angel and you all. 

Regards
Karthik


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> thanks kunal


Congratulations for a baby doll.
Did u get any email from ACT? they are sending emails to applicants who are in queue and still committed to the state.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Congrats Anj for having a beautiful baby girl. my little girl has turned 1 on 25th Oct and we are all set to fly on 31st night for validation. once again congrats to you and your hubby.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Great news anj...Congratulations..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks srikanth, congratulations for the lil one turning one..

thanks karthik

shafaqat, thanks tons and yes i did get an email from act confirming our ss, we are just waiting for the new smp which is due in november. i will celebrate when i get the visa in hand, in past 2 yrs a lot has happened that gave me reasons to celebrate but then last moment there were changes that completely changed things


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks aarav


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats Anj.. Thats good news


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks faraz


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

Heartiest congratulations!! And what a lovely name


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks.. it is a sanskrit name as well as a greek one (so I heard, not sure though )


----------



## zonaid (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Anj,
Many congrates!!! Hope to see you all on board soon....

Zonaid


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Just saw the thread ....Many Many Congratulations Anj ....May your new baby brings more n more luck and happiness to your family


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hebrew, Latin, Japanese variants in addition to the Sanskrit:
Anika | Name Meaning & Origin | Boy or Girl Name Anika | Baby Names World



anj1976 said:


> thanks.. it is a sanskrit name as well as a greek one (so I heard, not sure though )


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats Anj...

The sheer number of people who want to convey their regards shows how much of a difference you have made in people's lives...

All the best for you and your family...

God Bless!!!

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## fmubarak (Jun 5, 2008)

*Congratulation*

Hi Anj,

Many congratulation on become Mother of Baby Girl.


Faisal Mubarak:clap2:


----------



## tippu_kumar (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello Anj, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 

May god bless the new born with good health and happiness all the way.

Tippu




sattystevens said:


> Hey Guys, just had the news so need to share with you all. Anj has just had a beautiful baby girl at 3.05pm yesterday:clap2::clap2:
> 
> Anj is one of the moderators and has always been on the forum giving advise and keeping us all motivated, just like the rest of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thnx ahmed.. i did kno it meant grace, but was nt sure 

feels nice to read such pleasing words from everyone  i m sure madam anika who is a brat already has all the luck n wishes thnx to u guys


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Congratz Anj


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thnx topgun


----------

